# 20% off sale



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Toscano is having a 20% off sale on many items right now, thought I would share.

Angels & Fairies - All Sale - Sale - Design Toscano


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey thanks Empty W. That is awesome news. Did ya order anything?


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

You know I always post about these guys, because I signed up for their notices, yet I have not ordered anything from that, maybe I'll change that, they got cool stuff at decent enough prices! Let me know if you order anything!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

I haven't even had a chance to go through what's on sale, some good stuff, some of my favorites:










These are the seven deadly sins:























































This is two feet tall:


----------



## scarysistersara (Aug 10, 2008)

If you live near Chicago they have a huge warehouse sale every year in May. It is definitely worth going to. I got the trumpeting angels on page 1 for $5.00. They have the huge Grand Cathedral Angel Sculpture on page 3 for under $100 they do have dings or cracks- but they are perfect for an old haunted grave yard. I have not bought one yet because it is quite large and I don't have a way to get it home. I am hoping that maybe I can get one this year. Sorry -I don't know how to post photos.


----------

